# So Cal June Herf



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

When: June 2 or June 3
Where: Buffalo Wild Wings
We are looking at going the BWW in either Corona or Ontario. Both locations are very cigar freindly. 
Post up if you can make and what date/location you prefer if any. :smoke:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

June 2 or June 2?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. Good catch. Edited.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Either location and date works for me. I won't be smoking much but plan to enjoy the company and wings!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

this sounds interesting


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

pipinho said:


> this sounds interesting


Cruise on out!

Looks like the date will be Sat, June 2.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I plan to be there.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:bump:

We have a bit over a handful so far.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I might be +1 again...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool. We might be hitting Zafutos. To be determined. Any preference on Buffalo Wild Wings or Zafutos?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

If we stay a small group I think Kim would love the company at Zafuto's. Anymore than half a dozen and we'd take over though! lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, as of now we'd be sitting at 6 with your +1. There is both inside and outside seating. I just wish they had better ventilation. Then again, we can wonder inside and out. Plus Starbucks nearby.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the table outside. I'm cool with either one.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, Zafutos it is. 

990 Ontario Mills Dr. Ste E
Ontario, CA. 91764
(909) 980-9943

Located a couple doors down from Starbucks.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So what's really going on??????????? 

Hell I might even make the trip on down.....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sat, June 2 at Zafutos (aka Zicary). At, Uhm, well they open at 10. Oh, and if you come you gotta fill me in on pipes . Moose decided it was time for me to learn.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hahaha!!! Well it's about time!!! So what did he tear you up with??


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

This:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/311115-moose-bombs-broken-cigars.html

I know nothing about them but I will be busy on Google today trying to figure out the blends and basics.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Outstanding!!! 

Bring everything and hopefully I can make it Saturday!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I wanna eavesdrop on this pipe discussion and learn for when I'm ready


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure it'll be like watching an episode of Bloopers and Practical Jokes for pipes! :biggrin:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Record it.... I wanna laugh at you :tease:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Record it.... I wanna laugh at you :tease:


Ooooorrr, you can show up and herf with us


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Ooooorrr, you can show up and herf with us


That's a most excellent idea!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh I would love to. But gonna be in Vegas for our anniversary..... 

:smoke:

Depending on what time we come home, I might just make a surprise visit :spy:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

One last :bump:

See y'all tomorrow. Looks like we will have 6 to 8 people for this one :smoke:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be there as a for sure now. 

Matt, bring that broken cigar stuff and we'll see if we can get them figured out....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Will be there as close to 10 as possible, have to drop my son off at a friend's house first.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Going to Lego Land on Sat. Guess I am gonna miss this on too


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I love Legoland!! If it weren't for the killer 3 hour drive we'd have kept annual passes.

Get some Apple Fries for me, and enjoy


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

jphank said:


> I love Legoland!! If it weren't for the killer 3 hour drive we'd have kept annual passes.
> 
> *Get some Apple Fries for me*, and enjoy


will do! Never been there actually. My wife's boss' are letting us use their passes. It's probably less than an hour for us to drive down.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hit all the Roller Coaster's and the Knight's Tournament for sure!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> I'll be there as a for sure now.
> 
> Matt, bring that broken cigar stuff and we'll see if we can get them figured out....


I grabbed the broken cigars and put them in my car.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I grabbed the broken cigars and put them in my car.


Outstanding!!!

Well today is the day! Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be on the road in about 45 minutes


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

With an exaggerated throwing motion......9405 5036 9930 0032 5678 91


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome herf, everyone! Casual, good smokes available at Zafuto's, and it's always great to sit down and smoke with you all!

And thanks, Matt, for the tips while we were cruising the aisles in the humi!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Awesome herf, everyone! Casual, good smokes available at Zafuto's, and it's always great to sit down and smoke with you all!
> 
> *And thanks, Matt, for the tips while we were cruising the aisles in the humi!*


Couldn't agree more!!

This last part sounds expensive!!! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> With an exaggerated throwing motion......9405 5036 9930 0032 5678 91


Wait just a moment...... What's this????????


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Couldn't agree more!!
> 
> This last part sounds expensive!!! :lol:


I saw $$ for a minute, but I scored a few good smokes that didn't break the bank 

I thought for sure I was gonna get bombed with a pipe after my one comment about stopping at David's, but I dodged THAT bullet! :smoke:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Wait just a moment...... What's this????????


I lob from NorCal.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Great herf today. Always a pleasure to smoke with friends, both old and new.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Any pics


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Definately had some great smokes with some great friends. The bonus was that the weather couldn't have been more perfect.


----------

